# 90 mins between flights at liverpool?



## Maggie B (12 Oct 2007)

Going Shannon to Liverpool with Ryan Air and getting another Ryan flight to Fuerteventura wondering if I am giving myself enough time.

Arriving Liverpool 11.25 
Departing for Fue at 12.55. (there is only one flight 3 times a week)
prices are great -- 1cent to Liverpool and 1p to Fue.


----------



## peno (12 Oct 2007)

In normal transfer times 90 minutes may be ok.

The problem you have is that they are 2 distinct flights. If the first is delayed and you miss the second then thats it you missed your flighht. Ryanair will not put you on the next flight becasue they are a point to point airline and don't do transfers.

Also your transfer time is not 90 minutes it is only 50 minutes because you need to check in 40 mins before flight (unless you do online)

I'd do it with an airline like BA etc who if the first flight is delayed will put you on the next available flight but no way would I chance this with Ryanair. So many things can go wrong to delay you making the connection.

A slight delay in shannon, waiting for bags in Liverpool can all add up and then running to make connection. You may find yourself spending way more than you had ever imagined.


----------



## Maggie B (12 Oct 2007)

Will have hand luggage only and check in online.


----------



## Bronte (12 Oct 2007)

90 minutes is in no way enough time.  Anything could happen.


----------



## Guest120 (12 Oct 2007)

More than enough time if checking in online and there are no delays, even with an hour delay you will have about enough time, anything more you won't make it, simple as that.

Security queues can get quite long in Liverpool mind you so no dilly dallying, as you have no checked in baggage there will be no offloading of baggage to done so as a result no extra few minutes to get to the gate. Also the Ryanair ground staff at Liverpool are some of the quickest I've seen in getting people through the boarding gate, bear this in mind.


----------



## gebbel (12 Oct 2007)

It's certainly a risk MaggieB, if it works you're laughing, but be prepared for anything with RyanAir


----------



## moe1013 (12 Oct 2007)

V v v risky! How to ruin your holiday in one move! Personally I would get an earlier flight (from Dub) or spend a day exploring Liverpools finest sights!


----------



## Maggie B (12 Oct 2007)

moe1013 said:


> V v v risky! How to ruin your holiday in one move! Personally I would get an earlier flight (from Dub) or spend a day exploring Liverpools finest sights!


Hi
 early flight from Dublin leaves at 7.45 so that means overnight stay(travelling from West)
other option seems to be travell day before and overnight in Liverpool.
The bargain is getting more expensive!!!


----------



## moe1013 (12 Oct 2007)

That's Ryanair for you! Personally I would get there the day before and enjoy a day shopping/whatever in Manchester (1hr by coach). check out  to plan your journey. Plenty of cheap hotels in Liverpool. Premier travel inns are a good balance of cheapness and quality usually..


----------



## Guest120 (12 Oct 2007)

moe1013 said:


> That's Ryanair for you!


The mind boggles at this statement


----------



## z109 (12 Oct 2007)

Bluetonic said:


> The mind boggles at this statement


 Ryanair do not offer connections. Therefore if you are travelling from Ireland you have to do the work yourself to guarantee you will not miss your next flight. So you have to factor in ATC delays, weather, strikes, general road traffic conditions, etc. 

That is indeed Ryanair for you. They do what they say on the packet.


----------



## Maggie B (12 Oct 2007)

I travel with Ryan Air quiet a lot and have no complaints about them, I will stay overnight in Liverpool to be on safe side thanks.


----------



## z103 (12 Oct 2007)

> Hi
> early flight from Dublin leaves at 7.45 so that means overnight stay(travelling from West)
> other option seems to be travell day before and overnight in Liverpool.
> The bargain is getting more expensive!!!



Hve you checked out ferry times? - I'd much prefer a nice relaxing ferry journey than put up with Dublin airport, its security, disease riddled aircraft and the M50. 

For my last holiday, we went by train and ferry instead of flying, and had a great time.


----------



## nad (12 Oct 2007)

leghorn said:


> Hve you checked out ferry times? - I'd much prefer a nice relaxing ferry journey than put up with Dublin airport, its security, disease riddled aircraft and the M50.
> 
> For my last holiday, we went by train and ferry instead of flying, and had a great time.


Hi just curious to know what you mean by disease ridden aircraft?


----------



## Guest120 (12 Oct 2007)

leghorn said:


> disease riddled aircraft


My mind is doing a lot of boggling today


----------



## z103 (12 Oct 2007)

> Hi just curious to know what you mean by disease ridden aircraft?



When flying, you are in close proximity to other people and their pathogens, phages and general stink. You are breathing the same air as a couple of hundred other people in a sealed metal tube for the duration of the flight.

My wife has frequently succumbed to the barrage of toxins, and now won't fly without her 'first defence' spray.


----------



## coleen (12 Oct 2007)

I say go for it. I have been on lots of ryan flights and 95% have been ok and on time. If possible to book your accomadtion in fuvert so that you can cancel on same day as arrival which you can do with lots of hotels and then you just have to take your week in Liverpool and you can have a lovely time and travel by train to chester for a day and go to manchester for a day if things dont go according to plan. If they do you have had a bargain and if you get delayed then you can still have a good week. ENJOY


----------



## Marcecie (12 Oct 2007)

leghorn said:


> When flying, you are in close proximity to other people and their pathogens, phages and general stink. You are breathing the same air as a couple of hundred other people in a sealed metal tube for the duration of the flight.
> 
> My wife has frequently succumbed to the barrage of toxins, and now won't fly without her 'first defence' spray.



What is her "first defence spray"? I usually end up with a chest infection each time I fly so perhaps that's what I need.


----------



## z103 (12 Oct 2007)

this stuff;
http://www.vicks.com/Early-defense-products.php

I'm pretty sure it's branded as 'First Defence' in Ireland.


----------



## Guest127 (13 Oct 2007)

john lennon is a new and efficient airport. ryanair are usually pretty good on punctuality  I think you will be ok. ps ryanair have direct flights on tues , thurs and sats to fuert. best deals seem to be around the tues/satys ones, for some odd reason the thurs ones are usually more expensive.


----------



## Maggie B (13 Oct 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> john lennon is a new and efficient airport. ryanair are usually pretty good on punctuality I think you will be ok. ps ryanair have direct flights on tues , thurs and sats to fuert. best deals seem to be around the tues/satys ones, for some odd reason the thurs ones are usually more expensive.


 
Ryan air only have Sat flights direct from Shannon and Hubby refuses to travel through Dublin if possible. (Not just the airport, traffic, length of journey etc makes him very irritable, so not a good start to holiday.)


----------



## tosullivan (13 Oct 2007)

moe1013 said:


> V v v risky! How to ruin your holiday in one move! Personally I would get an earlier flight (from Dub) or spend a day exploring Liverpools finest sights!


 
Angels????


----------



## Guest127 (14 Oct 2007)

apologies for assuming Dublin airport was convenient to you. Asssume you have your accom. sorted. This site has some pretty cool prices especially in the new year. www.bahn.de . Mostly in the south of the island ( where the Germans usually go)


----------



## Maggie B (15 Oct 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> apologies for assuming Dublin airport was convenient to you. Asssume you have your accom. sorted. This site has some pretty cool prices especially in the new year. www.bahn.de . Mostly in the south of the island ( where the Germans usually go)


 
Thanks yes got a  detached villa with private pool and hot tub for €540 for 12 days on www.ownersdirect.co.uk


----------



## Bronte (16 Oct 2007)

OP - don't forget to factor in that Ryanair might change the flight times on one of your journeys - they've just changed my xmas flight by 3 hours.  I'd stay overnight in Liverpool.  Treat as part of the holiday.


----------



## Guest127 (16 Oct 2007)

Maggie B said:


> Thanks yes got a detached villa with private pool and hot tub for €540 for 12 days on www.ownersdirect.co.uk


 
if its the one in corralejo with the big hot tub it looks brilliant. 
villas and apartments are unbelievable value, and brilliantly kitted out. 
was in caleta last may. going to corralejo in feby for a 'long weekend' (thur/tue).  Enjoy your holiday.


----------



## Maggie B (16 Oct 2007)

cuchulainn said:


> if its the one in corralejo with the big hot tub it looks brilliant.
> villas and apartments are unbelievable value, and brilliantly kitted out.
> was in caleta last may. going to corralejo in feby for a 'long weekend' (thur/tue). Enjoy your holiday.


 
Yes it's in Corralejo,
I have booked flight for a day early and will stay overnight in Liverpool as read on another site that 2 planes sometimes come in at same time and there can be a 30 min delay at security.
thanks all for advice.


----------



## redchariot (19 Oct 2007)

To be honest Liverpool airport is usually a breeze in comparison to somewhere like Dublin. However security queues can be a bit long at times. If you only have hand luggage and your flight from Dublin is not delayed by too much, you should be fine


----------

